# A Wee Bit of Trouble



## Sportsnut (Sep 22, 2010)

Afternoon,

just started hitting off the grass after having success off the mats. I have a fair amount of trouble and end up hitting both fat and thin with a few good shoots thrown in. is it that the ball is sitting down creating something totally different visually. any suggestions?

thanks


----------

